# 2018 nissan rogue 2nd row seat



## madbudda (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi everyone. I'm new to this page and just bought a Rogue. I'm trying to install seat covers and having a problem with the back seats. I can't seem to get the straps under the middle section to wrap under the seats to attach them to the front straps. Does anyone know if the seats come out and if they do, how ? Thanks in advance.


----------

